# CWAC Info



## Spartan_dude (Sep 9, 2011)

Is there going to be a split between early goose and regular season again? IMO last years split was great. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Some win, some lose.

Overall, pretty good. You can hunt ducks from 9/12-12/8 (not including splits) somewhere every day


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Everything sounds wonderful, cant get here soon enough!

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Im a happy man with these dates. But a hunting buddy is getting married the 27th of December. Cant believe he scheduled his wedding then :lol:


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Now I can sleep at night!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Good dates, can make em work.............


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Spartan_dude said:


> Is there going to be a split between early goose and regular season again? IMO last years split was great.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


21nd and 22rd again i believe

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FPFowler (Mar 2, 2012)

KLR said:


> Z3
> 
> 10/12-12/8 & 12/28-29
> 
> Passed


Likey!!!


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

No complaints here.


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

spartansfan said:


> Im a happy man with these dates. But a hunting buddy is getting married the 27th of December. Cant believe he scheduled his wedding then :lol:


That's even worse than my 10/27 wedding last year!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

I love the dates for z3 btw!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Lots of hunting should be had.

I believe this package will cover nearly ALL the "special interest" groups. West UP gets an extremely early start yet hunts a nice chunk late, Lots of December for SW and adjusted goose seasons to better cover the best hunting periods. Discussions were as civil as I have ever seen and the meeting went well.

Proud to put my stamp on those dates.

2 USFWS letters, a trip to Muskegon and I'll down my last bird. Been an awesome run where I can say I met more than a few GREAT, HARD WORKING CHAMPIONS of CONSERVATION!! I salute all of you CWAC and WW members. Thanks for all you do.

Terry Laymon, my very best wishes to you and the work you will guide.

I think a KR tune is in order. I'm thinking "Celebrate!"






And I _think_ I met KLR!!!! Just put that together.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

LoBrass said:


> Lots of hunting should be had.
> 
> I believe this package will cover nearly ALL the "special interest" groups. West UP gets an extremely early start yet hunts a nice chunk late, Lots of December for SW and adjusted goose seasons to better cover the best hunting periods. Discussions were as civil as I have ever seen and the meeting went well.
> 
> ...



Ruggedly handsome gent in a black golf shirt?? Nope wasn't me. Lol

Was a well organized and managed meeting, and I think truly a foundation to build on going forward. Good job guys.


* I knew I should have worn my ski-mask.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

LoBrass said:


> Lots of hunting should be had.
> 
> I believe this package will cover nearly ALL the "special interest" groups. West UP gets an extremely early start yet hunts a nice chunk late, Lots of December for SW and adjusted goose seasons to better cover the best hunting periods. Discussions were as civil as I have ever seen and the meeting went well.
> 
> ...


heard you ran a good meeting! well done. I honestly think that is the best suggested season starts/ends/splits to ever come out of cwac. Hope it goes thru NRC and gets ratified without issues.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Overall, I like them! My only question is about the zone 3 split. Why did they not have the split duck open up with late goose? Or is late goose season opening with the duck split this year? Always awesome two target both ducks and geese during the split for sure!


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> Overall, I like them! My only question is about the zone 3 split. Why did they not have the split duck open up with late goose? Or is late goose season opening with the duck split this year? Always awesome two target both ducks and geese during the split for sure!


This is what I wonder as well. Late duck split along with goose is important to me personally, as I look forward to those couple days more than any. Anymore, I could care less about the rest of it.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

KLR said:


> Z2
> 10/5-12/1 & 12/14-15
> 
> Passed unanimously


The 2 week split is a good compromise. Thank you CWAC.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm traveling home today just checked in on my phone. To the question on the late z3 goose overlap with ducks I'll get out my notes tonight or tomorrow and post all the dates we are recommending. There may be an overlap I don't remember. Its a lot of dates to keep straight without looking back at the notes. Was a good productive meeting.

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

My guess would be yes, simply based upon last years dates. There was an overlap last year as well. At least in zone 3.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm good with that! Thanks for the heads up as usual!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

LoBrass said:


> Will you cats be there at 1:30?


We wanted to be, but unfortunately we both have work issues. So more like 3 - 3:30 ish.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

First 100+ post thread in MS waterfowl history without drama.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> First 100+ post thread in MS waterfowl history without drama.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


gotta be a first

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Bunch of slackers. 

Gene, say something controversial and I'll throw the gas


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> First 100+ post thread in MS waterfowl history without drama.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


Brings a tear to the eye doesn't it ?..........:sad:


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Does anyone know if the youth deer hunt will be the same weekend of the U.P. opener.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

waxico said:


> Bunch of slackers.
> 
> Gene, say something controversial and I'll throw the gas


:lol:


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Any talk of Early Teal Season, 2nd. hen mallard?


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Joe Robison said:


> The DNR waterfowl workgroup met right after the CWAC meeting to discuss the waterfowl season dates and recommendations. All the DNR waterfowl workgroup members all agreed we could support CWAC's proposed dates and present one unified recommendation to the Natural Resources Commision for their final decision on Thursday at the NRC meeting. The NRC are the final decision makers.


\

That's how it always is: those farthest removed from the task are the ones who make the final decision. Always has been always will be, it's same way at my place of employment.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Any talk of Early Teal Season, 2nd. hen mallard?


There was of both.

Teal is still being discussed at the Fed level and MI continues to push for it. I believe it was said that the probability of getting one was very good. Someone else can pipe up about this topic as I'm probably not complete spot on about it.

2nd hen was discussed and the usual argument about most other states in the Mississippi Flyway (MSF) allow two hens (per Fed reg) being true ought to result in MI following suit. Argued was no biological reason for not allowing 2 hens. Argument about Canada allowing up to 6 ducks with all potentially being hens was mentioned.

Argument against two hens was the current 1 hen limit as been in effect since early 1980's (if I recall correctly). Argument about continuing decline of MI mallards (and GL mallards in general). Also argued was the desire to wait until the current GL mallard study is completed. The study should be completed in the next 6-10 months. The study's results will be of great help and a guide in future discussions about 1 vs 2 hen harvest.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

PhilBernardi said:


> There was of both.
> 
> Teal is still being discussed at the Fed level and MI continues to push for it. I believe it was said that the probability of getting one was very good. Someone else can pipe up about this topic as I'm probably not complete spot on about it.
> 
> ...


i thought we have been given the option of 2 hens for a couple years now and Michigan voluntarily took 1 hen option....along with MN. could be wrong, but that was my understanding....think feds gave us 2 hens if we chose to go that route. local mallard pop was the reason for 1 hen choice.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

PhilBernardi said:


> ...2nd hen was discussed and the usual argument about most other states in the Mississippi Flyway (MSF) allow two hens (per Fed reg) being true ought to result in MI following suit. Argued was no biological reason for not allowing 2 hens. Argument about Canada allowing up to 6 ducks with all potentially being hens was mentioned.
> 
> Argument against two hens was the current 1 hen limit as been in effect since early 1980's (if I recall correctly). Argument about continuing decline of MI mallards (and GL mallards in general). Also argued was the desire to wait until the current GL mallard study is completed. The study should be completed in the next 6-10 months. The study's results will be of great help and a guide in future discussions about 1 vs 2 hen harvest.


 Can't remember what the vote numbers were, but suffice to say there was a lot more support for allowing 2 hens than I've seen outta this group. It didn't pass...but it was a lot closer than in recent memory.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i thought we have been given the option of 2 hens for a couple years now and Michigan voluntarily took 1 hen option....along with MN. could be wrong, but that was my understanding....think feds gave us 2 hens if we chose to go that route. local mallard pop was the reason for 1 hen choice.


I'm pretty sure MI could have chosen 2 hens under Fed framework for quote awhile now, but always chose not to. One reason is that hen limits were always based on Mississippi Flyway (MFY) numbers (or complete continental numbers), not GL numbers. How far back this goes I don't know.




> Can't remember what the vote numbers were, but suffice to say there was a lot more support for allowing 2 hens than I've seen outta this group. It didn't pass...but it was a lot closer than in recent memory. -- Just Ducky


Yes it was. I thought maybe it was gonna pass and I'm glad it didn't.

I'm very interested to read what the GL mallard study concludes given its defined purpose.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Mallard Study.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

PhilBernardi said:


> I'm pretty sure MI could have chosen 2 hens under Fed framework for quote awhile now, but always chose not to. One reason is that hen limits were always based on Mississippi Flyway (MFY) numbers (or complete continental numbers), not GL numbers. How far back this goes I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thanks phil, thought so but never really thought about it in last few years. I remember reading on the MN boards and locals were pissed they couldn't shoot 2 hens. MN typically makes some whack rules without consideration of their hunters, thats why I remember it.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Were all of the available splits allowed within the Federal framework utilized ?


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Mallard Study.


Good info. 

The study that the DNR referred to at the CWAC meeting is a presently on-going study. Should be done in the next 6-10 months.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Water_Hazard said:


> Does anyone know if the youth deer hunt will be the same weekend of the U.P. opener.


If using last years dates that youth deer was then its safe to say YES.

Goose: Early season Sept 1 thru Sept 10, five birds. Regular season Sept 11 thru Dec 

11- 92 days. Bag limits 2 geese.

Ducks: September 21 (this is the earliest that we can open any zone. It is the Saturday

nearest Sept.24. Next year the day will be Sept. 27 and the next year it will be Sept. 26).

The season will run to Nov.10, and then it will close and reopen on Nov. 23 until Dec.

1. 60 total days. Bag limit will be six ducks, no more than 4 mallards (one hen) 3 wood 

ducks, 2 redheads, 3 scaup 1 black, and 2 canvasbacks (new this year)


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Water_Hazard said:


> Does anyone know if the youth deer hunt will be the same weekend of the U.P. opener.


Yes. 

From the 2013-14 hunting and trapping guide:

Liberty Hunt - Youth
This firearm deer hunt will take place on all lands in Michigan Sept. 21-22, 2013.
Youth 16 years of age or younger may participate in this hunt along with veterans with 100-percent disability


----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

Bellyup said:


> Were all of the available splits allowed within the Federal framework utilized ?


 That would be a yes, except for goose in zone 1 (UP). We're allowed 3 zones w/1 split per zone for ducks and 2 splits per zone for geese. Zone 1's regular goose starts Sept 11 and runs for 92 days thru Dec 11. Don't think that many geese will be around after that. But I'm sure someone will take exception to this. Oh well....


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

SBE II said:


> Plenty of state ground to hunt in the U.P. in another 100 pages we will either have your problems solved for you or it go south..


I have access to hundreds of acres of private. They could shoot deer where I duck hunt. Duck, Deer and sports is just too much for one weekend. If it was just duck and sports, no problem. If it was just deer and sports no problem. If it were duck deer and sports, no problem if it was within an hour drive.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

LoBrass said:


> Unfortunately, there are only so many weekends on the calendar. Wish we had the ability to separate them out more but it was not possible.


Is it possible to have the youth deer hunt weekend the same weekend as the youth duck hunt weekend?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl said:


> I'd take the 2nd option anyday but I have to admit shooting a deer fills the freezer with some pretty tastey meat a whole lot better that shooting ducks. But the fun factor doesn't even compare for me, waterfowl all the way!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


And don't get me wrong...we love venison. I pretty much get ordered to put at least one in the freezer each fall. But I agree that the fun factor is not even close...wingshooting of any kind gets the nod from me anyday


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

just ducky said:


> Right there's your problem Matt...they should care more about shooting a duck than a deer :lol: I know...many people still get fascinated by deer. Especially kids. They should come to my house and shoot the ones that keep coming up to browse the bushes....:yikes:


I have a 6 year old that would be more than happy to handle that for you:lol:


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

just ducky said:


> And don't get me wrong...we love venison. I pretty much get ordered to put at least one in the freezer each fall. But I agree that the fun factor is not even close...wingshooting of any kind gets the nod from me anyday


Even trash chickens?


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Water_Hazard said:


> Is it possible to have the youth deer hunt weekend the same weekend as the youth duck hunt weekend?


HUH? I thought this is what you're complaining about? :16suspect


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

field-n-feathers said:


> Even trash chickens?


Those damn big ol' black and whites come lumbering in slowly like a 747 with only one engine...I almost don't consider that "wingshooting". But ya probably caught me there :evilsmile


----------



## GDLUCK (Dec 2, 2002)

Are we gonna get the 50 bird snow goose limit too?


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

GDLUCK said:


> Are we gonna get the 50 bird snow goose limit too?


:lol::lol::lol: Probably, get after 'em!!

On a serious note, is the 3/bluebills 2/cans for sure?


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Not until the NRC approves our recommendations. Sitting here now so I'll keep you post.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

SBE II said:


> HUH? I thought this is what you're complaining about? :16suspect


I don't think that is what I was complaining about. Either I mistyped or you misread. I was complaining of the U.P. opener of duck being the same weekend as youth deer. I could take care of the youth deer and youth duck in one weekend at home.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

just ducky said:


> Those damn big ol' black and whites come lumbering in slowly like a 747 with only one engine...I almost don't consider that "wingshooting". But ya probably caught me there :evilsmile


:thumbup:


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

SBE II said:


> Plenty of state ground to hunt in the U.P. in another 100 pages we will either have your problems solved for you or it go south..


 
Problem solved. Son decided to not play football this year because he missed out on too much hunting last year. He got invited to go deer hunting in Iron River for the youth deer hunt. Also have a wedding that I have to go to in Iron River that weekend. Looks like we will head up Thursday night. Scout ducks Friday. Duck hunt Saturday morning. Drop kids off to go Deer hunting in the afternoon. Go to the wedding. Clean deer Saturday night and duck hunt Sunday.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Water_Hazard said:


> Problem solved. Son decided to not play football this year because he missed out on too much hunting last year. He got invited to go deer hunting in Iron River for the youth deer hunt. Also have a wedding that I have to go to in Iron River that weekend. Looks like we will head up Thursday night. Scout ducks Friday. Duck hunt Saturday morning. Drop kids off to go Deer hunting in the afternoon. Go to the wedding. Clean deer Saturday night and duck hunt Sunday.


Sounds like a plan


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Water_Hazard said:


> Problem solved. Son decided to not play football this year because he missed out on too much hunting last year. He got invited to go deer hunting in Iron River for the youth deer hunt. Also have a wedding that I have to go to in Iron River that weekend. Looks like we will head up Thursday night. Scout ducks Friday. Duck hunt Saturday morning. Drop kids off to go Deer hunting in the afternoon. Go to the wedding. Clean deer Saturday night and duck hunt Sunday.


Bout time he made the right choice.....


----------

